
YouTube terminates largest Climate Science channel in the World - vajrabum
http://climatestate.com/2017/11/30/breaking-youtube-terminates-largest-climate-science-channel-in-the-world/
======
baldfat
Looks like a clear case of dubious copyright claims OR that they got the free
stock images and music from a website that actually didn't have the correct
rights for the media?

This is a case that free stock footage and audio from the internet will get
you in trouble even though you did everything right on your end. The channel
maybe was penalized for what a website did?

[http://climatestate.com/2017/03/11/great-list-of-dubious-
cop...](http://climatestate.com/2017/03/11/great-list-of-dubious-copyright-
claims-for-climate-change-awareness-video-content/)

------
caio1982
What a shitty website, it does load without any warnings but it is a fully
blank page with zero texts or images... then after a while you realize you
need to disable any ad blocking extension for this one to load for real.

~~~
Piskvorrr
"I have this collection of semi-random CSS, semi-randomly applied to any page
- but hey, it's their fault for not anticipating each and any of those
arbitrary modifications!" Cheese, sir?

